# Brake adapter for FOX 40???



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

So I finally got my FOX 40 fork and I bought a brake adapter for it that was a link on here but it won't fit my Hayes Stroker Ace brakes. Anyone know of some different adapters for my fork? Thanks in advance. 

P.S> Sorry my build has taken so long but it should be done by the end of the week now.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

got the link for the one you purchased?


----------



## ikarus189 (May 11, 2008)

aren't the 40 and the 36 180's a direct mount for a 203 mm rotor? I know the 36's are...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

No I don't have the link but I've got a few more coming.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

The 40 still uses IS mounts while the newer 36 uses a post mount setup. Here's a pic of mine with saint brakes and 203mm rotor. The adaptor doesn't have a part #, just "160F, 140R".


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. Hopefully the right one is here on Wednesday.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Been looking for that adapter the whole day and I finally fount it, you can get it in JensonUSA, here is the link: Shimano F160P/S Disc Brake Adaptor > Components > Brakes > Brake Adapters | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------

